# 7mm-08 vs 260 Rem. ?



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

I hunt NE. PA the Poconos Mt's. Most of my hunting is for deer, but we our loaded with large Black bear. 
I'm planning on a new bolt action. I guess I'm looking for versatility. Keep in mind we do have Elk hunting in PA now. So it would not be out of the question I may have to use it on Elk one day. Once I pick between these two. I will then compare between the .308 cal.
I like short actions and light rifles. and realistically that is all I need.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

7mm-08. my favorite caliber of all my rifles.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking at the two calibers for my daughter it seemed there was little if any difference. For me it boiled down to finding a good deal in the 08 so that is what we got her.

I purchased a second 08 for my other daughter so that ammo confusion would not be an issue. If the deal would have been in a .260 that is most likely what we would have purchased.

In looking back though the 08 is more popular in the US, ammo is easier to find even off the beaten track if you do not reload. Cost of ammo is quite a bit different around here with the equivalent load in 08 being about $10.00 a box less brand to brand.

Either will kill elk, and do a great job on deer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

260 or 7-08, that's a tough one. If I was shooting deer at long distance I might go 260, but your out east where hunting is shorter range. You also mentioned elk, so I would go 7-08. Then you mentioned large black bear, and that you would also consider the 308. I can tell you now which cartridge you will end up with ---- the 308. It's plain Jane, but at 200 yards a deer will never know the difference between the three cartridges. At close range a bear might. The better ballistic coefficient is with the 260, then 7-08, and last the 308, but it will not make any difference out to about 200 yards, and you can shoot much heavier bullets in the 308 for close range elk and bear.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My pet caliber is the 260. Having said that for the details you have given, I would recommend the 308. The 260 and 7mm-08 are close when it comes to ballistics with hunting bullets. There are some match bullets in 6.5 that are on the extreme high end for ballistic coefficient (.630). Also the 6.5 bullets typically have a slightly higher sectional density, and a bit better depth of penetration. My reason for the 308, and the purchase of my last rifle in 308, is the availability of ammo along with a larger selection of premium bullets for reloading. I like to try different loads along with new bullets that come out and as you know the first on the shelf is the .308's. Selection of 6.5 hunting bullets is limited. My last purchases was for a light weight rifle and chose the Kimber Montana in 308 and have been very happy with this selection.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I personaly would rather have a the gun that hits the hardest and has a selection of rounds that can be used for several types of game. If you look at the speed and impact of the 7mm-08, 260, and 308 you will see that the 308 has much more impact for brining down the elk plus the 308 has availiable 3 rounds (from federal) that are better suited for shooting elk. The 7mm-08 has better numbers then that the 260 has (impact and speed) but the 260 has a flatter trajectory. So by numbers the 308 has more impact then the other two cals (in type 3 ammo) and depending on round the 308 as just as much speed. The last thing I would look at is types of rounds offered and ammo availability. If your out in the woods and the local small town might now have 7mm-08 and you will have a hard time finding 260 ammo but 308 ammo is commin in most areas. I dont know about all ammo Co. but Federal is the only company that I have seen that makes ammo for the 260. Looking at these facts, I'd take the 308 but I like the facts of the impact for the larger game. The 260 and 7mm-08 and 308 are all good deer rounds.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

Long shot you mentioned the 6.5, do you mean the 6.5 sweedish? Cause would not that be kind of small for elk and bear? Close enough I guess it would do ok.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MaxPower,

Are you Invector? You sound "fishy" in that last post.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never heard anyone use the word "impact" like he did. You are throwing up "red flags" to me.

It really doesn't matter I just find it odd. :beer:


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

NO, you nuts? I just feel that looking for a gun the energy at impact and the speed the bullet has are important. And looking into things the 308 has the better energy. If I would say energy over impact would that be better? :lol:

It's just I have been taught that speed, energy, and weight all influence the bullet, and these bullets by moving though something. A simple term that it reminds me of is Kenetics. Simply put the bullet kills by traveling though impact. So speed is needed to allow the energy. I'm in my last semester before I head off to clinicals for Rad Tech. I have had to go though several physics classes and well this is just what it reminds me of.

Sry for getting off hand on this post.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah, that would be better beings that is what the proper term is. :beer:


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess thats just me, you need the bullet to impact after all. :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MaxPower, when I referred to the 6.5 I was referring to caliber of the bullet and those rounds that use them. My only 6.5 is the 260 being a 308 Win. necked down to 6.5 caliber. From what I have read the 260 is equivalent to a 6.5x51 with ballistics similar to the Swed. Most load data in my books give a slight edge in velocity to the 260. Also the 6.5x55 has also been used successfully on African big game with the 6.5 being more popular in Europe than the US. My thought is that comparing the 260 and 308 within the first few hundred yards the 308 has it over the 260 but not by much. It's the ballistic coefficient of the 260 (6.5 cal.) bullets that allows the 260 to catch the 308 down range and out perform it at long range. The only problem here as I stated is that you don't have the selection of bullets to choose from to best suit the game you are hunting at times. I would not hesitate to use the 260 on elk within it's range limit (300 yards max) with the 308 having about that same limit. As for factory ammo I use reloads primarily, but have tried Federal(I believe it was the 140 gr. Trophy Bonded Bear Claw), Remington (120 gr. BT,120 AcuTip? & 140 gr CoreLock), and Speer (140 gr. Grand Slam) factory ammos.


----------

